# Who else was in Big Al's Whitby location last night ?



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I know I saw and spoke to one other GTAaquaria member, just wondering if I crossed paths with anyone else without knowing it !

We were there from about 7pm until 9pm.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Nobody ? Really ?


----------

